# Trying out IGF-1 DES & LR3 - Shocked me!



## SuperLift (Mar 4, 2014)

Wanted to log my igf-1 run this time (doing it a little different than last time).  I ran some LR3 back in december and had some decent results.  Definitely helped me put on some lbs.  I was 230lbs around 8%.  I have been running GHRP-2/CJC1295 no dac since then and to give you an update I am sitting right at 250lbs in the morning right out of bed.  I am holding around 9-10% bf going off calipers.   My last IGF-1 LR3 run I took about 40-50mcg/day.  After talking to some people they talked me in to upping the dose and maybe adding in some IGF-1 DES.  I am running 80mcg DES split bilaterally pre-workout and then 80mcg LR3 post. I am already up several lbs in the last 10 days with no change in diet!  Starting tomorrow I will be slightly upping my carbs. 

This is the part that shocked me..  I have heard about people feeling signs of hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) from IGF-1 LR3, but I never experienced it during my first run with it at 40mcg.  So the first day I started after the post wo LR3 (about 10 minutes or so) I started feeling dizzy and the normal signs of hypoglycemia.  Luckily I have a glucometer at home.  Tested the blood sugar and read at 39! Wow, it was indeed low. Guess that confirms the legitimacy of the products!   100g Carb meal fixed that problem and now back to growing!  Anyone else experience this?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 4, 2014)

I bang 100 mcg des and 100 lr3 bi lat immediately before training and have noticed a good degree of thickness in my joint areas.

Have you tried des solo. I seem to have a much more pronounced effect with des in terms of the sensation of pump. I love getting pumped out of a body part (other then lower back)


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 4, 2014)

Good to hear the results.  Ive been thinking about starting some igf1 lr3 during my pct and continuing after. Thinking it will help hold gains and some and help bridge into the next cycle easier.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 4, 2014)

I have found that IGF-1 most definitely can cause hypoglycemia.  A glucometer is a must when researching IGF-1.

I just got some LR3 and Ec (MGF) from CEM and will be researching soon along with Novolog.
Thinking about DES1 as well.
Carb intake will go up accordingly for my research subject with 4-6 blood sugar checks per day.

Make sure to keep something with you at all times to counteract hypo if it happens.
Glucopaste is nasty but does the trick and can be carried in anything, even your pocket.







​


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ive been thinking about this,  but would igf effect chances of diabetes? I ask because diabetes runs in my family. Ive read if I run insulin I would increase my chances would the same apply for igf? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 5, 2014)

Diesel- I have not tried it alone. This is my first time using DES and I'm running it with LR3. So far I'm happy 

Paranoid Fitness- I'm Jealous of those novo pins!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 5, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Ive been thinking about this,  but would igf effect chances of diabetes? I ask because diabetes runs in my family. Ive read if I run insulin I would increase my chances would the same apply for igf?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



If you're prone to diabetes I definitely wouldn't run the insulin and I recommend a lot more research into IGF-1.
I wish I could answer your question but it would be a guess at best.
Diabetes, fortunately, is not a genetic trait in my family.
I use the glucometer several times a day when running any of the above mentioned compounds.
I never pin the ins before bed.
I always eat a minimum 10-15 grams of carbs per iu of ins plus more carbs when running IGF.
Scheduling injections and carb intake needs to be approached as if your life depends on it.



SuperLift said:


> Paranoid Fitness- I'm Jealous of those novo pins!



Those are probably harder to come by than any other substance I use.


----------



## s2h (Mar 5, 2014)

Standard protocol imo that works the best is to chase the des and lr3 with 2-3 scoops of torrent ...I have yet to find a carb drink that works as well as torrent..once you drop the last weight ....pin asap....I'm not a bi-lateral believer with lr3...maybe somewhat with des...then 45-60 min later eat a whole foods meal with complex carbs..

Overall when using any igf ...you need carbs all days long...


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 5, 2014)

LR3 doesn't need to be local and pinned SubQ. DES 1 and MGF need to be local, IM, bi laterally. IMO


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 6, 2014)

Paranoid, thanks for the reply. I definitely would never run insulin in my case, but igf1 im thinking about.  Im going to research some more and post my findings. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## astrosfan123 (Mar 6, 2014)

have been curious on trying out LR3 during pct in a few weeks.  Would do Post wo start at probably 40-60mcg.  I have been doing carb backloading for over a year and feel better not having carbs during day and getting sluggish so i have all my carbs beginning post workout about 4-5 PM.  On days i dont workout i still have the carbs later in the day as i would if training.  You are saying if starting LR3 i should ditch the carb backloading and would need to have them throughout day?




s2h said:


> Standard protocol imo that works the best is to chase the des and lr3 with 2-3 scoops of torrent ...I have yet to find a carb drink that works as well as torrent..once you drop the last weight ....pin asap....I'm not a bi-lateral believer with lr3...maybe somewhat with des...then 45-60 min later eat a whole foods meal with complex carbs..
> 
> Overall when using any igf ...you need carbs all days long...


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 7, 2014)

Steady gaining the good weight!   Training arms this evening.. Man I love the pump associated with IGF-1


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 13, 2014)

Bout a week later and I'm a solid 2 lbs heavier.  I weight in the morning right out of bed and I keep my diet/water consumption consistent.  Happy so far


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 20, 2014)

Weighed this morning at 256 and have had no change in BF according to calipers.  Will be taking a month or 2 off then definitely will be doing this again. I promise to get you guys some blood work next time!


----------



## StanG (Mar 20, 2014)

Great progress. Thanks for the update. Looking forward to blood work.
PF you should log your lr3, ec, and slin go. Id be curious to see how that pans out....


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 20, 2014)

Stan- I will definitely log that one. I'm sure I could push if to 260-265 or so..  Maybe 270


----------



## s2h (Mar 20, 2014)

astrosfan123 said:


> have been curious on trying out LR3 during pct in a few weeks.  Would do Post wo start at probably 40-60mcg.  I have been doing carb backloading for over a year and feel better not having carbs during day and getting sluggish so i have all my carbs beginning post workout about 4-5 PM.  On days i dont workout i still have the carbs later in the day as i would if training.  You are saying if starting LR3 i should ditch the carb backloading and would need to have them throughout day?



You can bring the carbs in after the lr3....I find a fast acting carb like what's in Torrent works well right after injection....as time goes on you will see visible changes...


----------

